# My Plumbing Lines Turned Black?



## zackmorrisl (Mar 15, 2011)

Seems that my clear plumbing lines have turned black. I'd say its mold, has a kinda purple colour to it. Everything was fine for a few months after setting the tank up and then boom within a few days they were no longer clear.
Question is, will this harm the fish? Its been that way for over a month and the fish seem fine.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

probably some algae. Just take off the lines and clean them out in seperate water.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

the lines get dirty after a while. Just clean them next time you do a water change... Are you near a light source?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Disconnect the pipes, then run warm water through them this should clear most of the gunk. Then get a pipe cleaner and tie it either end with some string and a small weight. drop the weight through the pipe then pull the string through and this should get rid of the rest of all the gunk.

It's probably just algae and other dirt from the tank. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

It's all about doing regular maintenance on your tank. Stuff like that needs good cleaning every few months.


----------



## zackmorrisl (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the help and fast response guys. My tank is mad clean all the time, water changes twice a week and all that other jazz. I do get a bit of light in there, I have no choice the room its in has windows all the way around. The lines are not exposed to any light whatsoever, my cabinet is sealed shut and I get little algae in the tank itself. Is it harmful to leave there? Its pretty hard for me to get the lines off. The sump tank is very large and I have a bow front tank which does not give me much room underneath to play around. Even if I take the lines off cleaning them would be a challenge in itself. They get as long as 7 ft!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

If you can take some pics then we could tell you what it is. 
Cleaning the pipes is essential as leaving them dirty reduces flow, also any food or debris can get trapped and cause unwanted param spikes.


----------



## zackmorrisl (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll post pictures Monday, I will not get a chance till then.
Thank you


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Doing water changes twice a week is a bit much for me. I use to do them once a month. However you still need to remember to clean out the pipes ever so often. I use to clean that stuff out about twice a year.


----------



## zackmorrisl (Mar 15, 2011)

sadboy said:


> Doing water changes twice a week is a bit much for me. I use to do them once a month. However you still need to remember to clean out the pipes ever so often. I use to clean that stuff out about twice a year.


I rigged up a super easy water change system, if I did not have it I would not do 2 a week either. I can explain how it works and take some photo's if your interested. But I'm not going to get into it if nobody cares.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Take pics and show. Your forgetting this is a fish forum, were always interested.


----------



## zackmorrisl (Mar 15, 2011)

Traveller said:


> Take pics and show. Your forgetting this is a fish forum, were always interested.


will post em up Monday


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I only clean my lines liek 2x a year. As long as it is just algae and dot debris which will reduce flow it is fine to leave.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I wouldnt bother, wont reduce flow and will just keep coming back anyway.
If anything just replace them with darker colored houses like the ones eheims come with. The algae shouldnt build up as quick because the light cant penetrate as easily...I think


----------



## zackmorrisl (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorry I have not responded yet, I've been mad busy and to top it off my sump pump died last night so I've been dealing with that. Hopefully tomorrow I'll have a chance.
So far I like Feefa's response best though! But as mentioned b4 my lines are all enclosed in the cabinet and no light gets in there.


----------

